# Kubota M8 and Versatile Nemesis



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Whatever has happened to this tractor? Last year it was all over the news now there is only silence!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sold a bunch up here. See the winter parking lot contractors advertising theirs for lease.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Did you hear what people are thinking about it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't heard a word. The m7 France built machines seem popular too. I heard the remapped / gen2 cvt computer is better on those than the first ones. They've sold a half dozen of those at the local kubota dealer.



Trillium Farm said:


> Did you hear what people are thinking about it?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I've read somewhere that they've run into some problems, but there were no specifics.


----------

